# Zendaya’s Hair Shaming – What Are Your Standards of Beauty?



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 25, 2015)

By now, I'm sure you all have weighed in on your thoughts about the recent hair shaming and questionable comments surrounding Zendaya's choice of hair style for the Oscars 2015. If for some reason you may have missed it, here's a quick recap:​ ​ Zendaya wore a satin ivory Vivienne Westwood gown, drop length pearl earrings and a head of waist-length locs. Fashion Police - a fashion and pop culture commentary for celebrities, events and style - ran a red carpet recap special that aired Monday night. While commenting on Zendaya's look, host Giulana Rancic said, "I feel like she smells like patchouli oil" which was then followed up with, "or weed," by co-host Kathy Griffin and then repeated again by Rancic.​ ​ This is such a hot topic in society right now so I wanted to take a moment to talk about it with you guys. Even though the comments were culturally insensitive, I really want to bring the focus back to Zendaya's choice of hair and full beauty look.​ ​ 

​ 

​ [Images taken from Getty and a generic Google search]​ Do you feel like this hair style was appropriate for the award show/red carpet? Would it be something that you would be interested in wearing (if you aren't already)?​ ​ Personally, I think she looks flawless and I am inspired that she wanted to use such a high profile, televised event to showcase a new and unconventional look.​ ​ Let me know your thoughts below!​


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

I think she looks beautiful, and if that's her hair, then that's her hair. I honestly don't see anything wrong with it!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I think she looks beautiful, and if that's her hair, then that's her hair. I honestly don't see anything wrong with it!


  I think everything looks great together and I'm dying over her make up!


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 25, 2015)

It looks heavy to be, tbh. Gorgeous overall but heavy. That's the only thing I really noticed about it.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 25, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> It looks heavy to be, tbh. Gorgeous overall but heavy. That's the only thing I really noticed about it.


  That's true! I remember trying on wigs for Halloween. I only wore them for 15 minutes and I couldn't wait to take them off because they were so heavy. I can't imagine how heavy these were for Zendaya.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 25, 2015)

I was skimming through the outfit pictures of the Oscars and when I saw her the first thing I thought was: ''I love her hair!'' She looks amazing and I don't understand how anyone would think her hair is inappropriate. To me natural is beautiful. If you have big hair, locks, a huge fro, or no hair at all - rock it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 25, 2015)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 25, 2015)

I think she just looks amazing! Definitely one of my favorite outfits / hair/ makeup looks at the Oscars.  In general, I am against any form of negative fashion police/outfit shaming because this has a too competitive approach to me, therefore every outfit should be appreciated in my opinion. Every woman has got her very own type of beauty and we should celebrate and embrace that instead of comparing it to certain "standards".


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 25, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I was skipping through the outfit pictures of the Oscars and when I saw her the first thing I thought was: ''I love her hair!'' She looks amazing and I don't understand how anyone would think her hair is inappropriate. To me natural is beautiful. If you have big hair, locks, a huge fro, or no hair at all - rock it!


  Yessssssssss! It definitely takes courage to stand out like that!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> She is beautiful!


  from head to toe!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 25, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> In general, I am against any form of negative fashion police/outfit shaming because this has a too competitive approach to me, therefore every outfit should be appreciated in my opinion. Every woman has got her very own type of beauty and we should celebrate and embrace that instead of comparing it to certain "standards".


  I fully agree with this. Society has enough negativity going on so we need to do everything to uplift everyone - even if we may not agree with their own personal choices!


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> It looks heavy to be, tbh. Gorgeous overall but heavy. That's the only thing I really noticed about it.


  The extensions they use for that style (it's called faux locs) are generally super light.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> The extensions they use for that style (it's called faux locs) are generally super light.


  Really? That's good to know. It'd be really nice to try a new look like this during the hot & humid months here in NYC!


----------



## Spectacular (Feb 26, 2015)

To me personally...I think she genuinely looks like a princess.  This may sound odd but I've been thinking a lot about the images younger girls face, especially those who differ from the usual standard of beauty that's seen on TV and other media.  I've been thinking about this a lot with things like natural hair and also dreads, I understand there's a transition process and in things like this the bottom line is looked at. But I sometimes feel very sorry/worried for the beautiful girls out there with their own unique style who don't see that reflected in the world. I know a lot of people say her hair looks heavy and I absolutely respect your opinion, but to me I sort of like that. I like the contrast of this really thick strong hair played against her more simple makeup and dress. I love that she was 100% comfortable in her skin, this wasn't just something she threw on for a night. She loved herself in those locs and you could see it. I love that she's a Disney girl and that maybe some other younger girls who sometimes feel alone can look at her and feel pride and joy. To believe their hair is beautiful when their self-esteem is still developing.  I love that she was able to eloquently defend herself and in doing so really put up this amazing example. I know a lot of these girls hate to be 'role models' and I can respect that, they're young too and they want the time to make their mistakes and live their life but I give her tons of credit for admitting she knows younger people look up to her and because of that she had to really publicly speak on this topic.  My 2 cents, its a very important issue for me and I'm proud of her.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 27, 2015)

Spectacular said:


> My 2 cents, its a very important issue for me and I'm proud of her.


  I absolutely love the way you put this as well. I remember reading an article where Zendaya explained her initial thoughts and how she had to dial back her "emotions" and think about how she wanted to respond to the comments for the very reasons that you stated. There was a glow in her face and aura that showed in every picture of her at the Oscars and for her to take such a stand against the norms of society and to do so as eloquently as she did is something that I think every Disney star or celebrity needs to have.


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 28, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> It looks heavy to be, tbh. Gorgeous overall but heavy. That's the only thing I really noticed about it.


  Love the dress, love the hair, would tone down the eyebrows just a little.  I would kill to be so slim!


----------



## Osbiebeauty (Mar 28, 2015)

I think Zendaya's look was absolutely stunning, her hair (and dress) was on point! We shouldn't be ashamed of our hair texture  whether it's straight, coily, curly, kinky, wavy,or locs, the diference is wa makes us all unique and beautiful. Our hair and how we style it, is a part of us, of our identity and we should learn to embrace it!  The media, and the fashion industry (even less Giulina Rancic) have no right of telling us  how to  feel about ourselves. They should encourage and empower women of all shape, shade ,and sizes ,instead of making us feel miserable....


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 29, 2015)

Lin1018 said:


> Love the dress, love the hair, would tone down the eyebrows just a little.  I would kill to be so slim!









 She makes everything seem so easy!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 29, 2015)

Osbiebeauty said:


> The media, and the fashion industry (even less Giulina Rancic) have no right of telling us how to feel about ourselves. They should encourage and empower women of all shape, shade ,and sizes ,instead of making us feel miserable....


You are absolutely right. We face enough hardships as women and people in general to have society tear at your self esteem!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 30, 2015)

Guiliana Rancic herself has been under public scrutiny for the way that she looks. There have been countless others that have taken her to task for being too slender. I would think that someone who's been under attack for her appearance would think twice before attacking someone else. I don't think she was deliberately trying to be hurtful. I think she was just caught up in the mean girl environment that Fashion Police can be at times. Hopefully she will think twice before she does something like that again.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Guiliana Rancic herself has been under public scrutiny for the way that she looks. There have been countless others that have taken her to task for being too slender. I would think that someone who's been under attack for her appearance would think twice before attacking someone else. I don't think she was deliberately trying to be hurtful. I think she was just caught up in the mean girl environment that Fashion Police can be at times. Hopefully she will think twice before she does something like that again.


  That's the part the made this entire situation even sadder. I heard they redid that take 3 times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The one positive that can come from this is that everyone learned something from this situation and it shed a little bit of light onto a very common issue.


----------



## penlipstick (Apr 3, 2015)

I think that she looks beautiful!


----------

